# Has Anyone Yakked out a bait for sharks in the surfside beach area



## Everything Ocean (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey yall i was wondering if anyone has yakked out a bait for sharks lately. I was down there a few weeks ago and caught a 4 1/2 foot sand bar shark on my international 50. But i was wondering if anyone has had any big shark action down there.


----------



## dwstinge (Mar 5, 2018)

I have not. But I watched a live feed off some guys on Facebook reel in a pretty big hammerhead last weekend

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

We had a 9/0 stripped 3 years ago. Had stock drag. I know I know Don't know what it was, picked up a ~4lb chunk of Jack. Most I ever got was a nice fat bull and the usual BTs

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

We’ve been trying. The sargassum has been pretty bad this last week. That combined with that rough West to East current has been pulling all our weights. Even in the second gut we’ve only been able to keep baits out 20 minutes or so before the line is fouled Ioc and dragging down the beach.


----------



## Everything Ocean (Jun 19, 2020)

*ok thanks*

:texasflag


----------



## Everything Ocean (Jun 19, 2020)

*i will hopefully be out next week and will give an update*

:texasflag


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

SandSquatch said:


> Weâ€™ve been trying. The sargassum has been pretty bad this last week. That combined with that rough West to East current has been pulling all our weights. Even in the second gut weâ€™ve only been able to keep baits out 20 minutes or so before the line is fouled Ioc and dragging down the beach.


3rd bar is fine. Never got.anything worth while during the day, afternoon and early AM for us. 400 yards out you aren't even 20 feet deep. We've got most of the decent fish right before dark. I generally paddle out fresh baits mainly ray right before dark. This way they can last a while. I hate paddling out at night just too dangerous in my opinion.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Tried Galveston today, started a few hours before dark. No current and real calm surf. Paddled out jack heads, rays, Bonita, and mullet. Casted mullet, whiting, and Bonita heads from the second and third bar. Small black tip after dark on a casted rod, other than that nothing yet as of 2:35 AM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

SandSquatch said:


> Tried Galveston today, started a few hours before dark. No current and real calm surf. Paddled out jack heads, rays, Bonita, and mullet. Casted mullet, whiting, and Bonita heads from the second and third bar. Small black tip after dark on a casted rod, other than that nothing yet as of 2:35 AM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to an update on how you did.


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Stayed out til 4am. Just the one small black tip and tons of gaff tops on the casting rods. One short run on a paddled out rod with mullet but no hook up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Gonna try again tonight. Big ray wings, skipjack, and mullet. Finally getting the Avet 80w back out after I had to send the rod back to Barrett. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandSquatch (Jun 30, 2020)

Just to clarify, I had to send it back for being stupid on my part. The rod and his workmanship are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everything Ocean (Jun 19, 2020)

i just picked up a new 80 to add to the spread and will be heading out hoefully this weekend and paddling out 3 and castin 4


----------

